# If only 3 brands existed



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

If only 3 brands existed for car cleaning chemicals, which ones would you want it to be

Cloths , mitts,, brushes not included


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

Bilt Hamber
Gyeon
Polish Angel


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Bilt Hamber, Gyeon, Carbon Collective.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Meguiar's
CarPro/Gyeon (for me they are identical in quality/product range)
3D


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Autoglym.
Autosmart. 
Bilt hamber


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Mitchel and King, Sonax, Bilt Hamber


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Sonax
Gyeon
Detailedonline


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Bilt Hamber
Gtechniq
Car Chem


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Based on what I actually use at the moment, the fact that they cover pretty much all the bases I need and are all reasonably priced too and wouldn't want just the really expensive brands left :lol:

Autoglym
Car Chem
Dodo Juice


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Bilt Hamber
GTechniq 
Koch Chemie

Koch was one of many that I could choose from, but they do a fine range of abrasives as well as a few other nice bits that gave them the edge over some others.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

Bilt Hamber,
Dodo juice
Chemical guys(strangely like the glazes)


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Koch Chemie.
..... random two others.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Bilt Hamber
Car Chem
Dodo Juice (the has only crossed my radar after their recent thread and I was fortunate enough to get a couple of products. Good Stuff.)

Andy


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

AutoGlanz
Adams
CarPro


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Detailed Online

Bilt Hamber

Car Chem

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

Dodo Juice

Bilt Hamber

CarPro


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

I too would have to put *Bilt Hamber* in there but they haven't got a massive range of products so I think I'd have to have *Auto Finesse* to cover everything. I'm currently loving *Gyeon* so I'd have to put them in there.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Geyon

Bilt Hmber

Garage Therapy


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

*CarPro* - A massive range of products covering almost everything required. 

*Bilt Hamber* - They do exactly what they say on the tin. :thumb:

*Rupes* - Polishes, pads and machines that are amongst the very best available. :buffer:

Alan W


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very hard to narrow down to just 3.

Dodo, Bouncers and Meguiars.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I always do this and end up wanting to change my mind when i see others :lol:


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Bouncers, Angelwax, Menzerna

Which is pretty much my go to collection these days


----------



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

For me....

Garage Therapy

Bilt hamber

Koch chemie......


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Polish angel
Tac systems
Garage therapy
Really need 10 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Polish Angel
Rupes
Dodo Juice

As above, could do with 10


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Koch Chemie - polish and clean everything
Gyeon - clean and protect everything, and cloths
Rupes - polishers, polish and pads

And that's everything covered.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Koch chemie - not found a bad product in all I have tried
Garage therapy - as above
Torn for 3rd between bilt Hamber and autoglym but I will say Autoglym as I always go back to them.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Gtechniq
Gyeon
Optimum


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

pt1 said:


> Really need 10


But that's the whole point of this Thread - just restricting your choice to 3 brands. 

Alan W


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Bilt hamber.

ODK.

Gyeon.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Carpro + rupes is all i would want. 

I usually just pick up carpro stuff now when it comes to maintenance. I give up on all the, "whats the best product?" chase.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> If only 3 brands existed for car cleaning chemicals, which ones would you want it to be
> 
> Cloths , mitts,, brushes not included


How about a "league table" in, say, a month to see what's coming out a our favourites?

Andy.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

CarPro
Gyeon
Koch Chemie


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

AndyN01 said:


> How about a "league table" in, say, a month to see what's coming out a our favourites?
> 
> Andy.


Yes andy i was gonna have a little look through to see which were the popular ones6


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Gyeon, Gyeon, Gyeon. Stuff just keeps getting better the more I use it.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I actually thought id see more carpro, 

Gyeon maybe not so much as they do seem a bit expensive on certain bits but ive only tried a few of their things. Still got their shampoo to try


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

I really need to order more Gyeon stuff!!

At the moment it's:
Gtechniq 
Chemical Guys
Dodo Juice


Though... I feel like the honest answer to this question is Meguiars and Autoglym. Lets face it.. between those brands, you're pretty much covering everything.


----------



## lamb2729 (Apr 22, 2015)

A big fan of Adams. I could probably get by on their products alone. But I'll go for Adams, Swissvax and Mitchell & King.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Bilt Hamber, no nonsense, does what it says, line of products, absolutely love their stuff.
Autoglym, easy accessible, cannot wait weeks, want see what I buy line of products, who cover a wide range. 
Scholl polishes, great, easy working products.


----------



## Andysm (Mar 21, 2018)

Autoglanz 
Dodo Juice
Garage Therapy


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Autoglym 
Meguiars 
Bilt Hamber

:thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I’d choose:

Bilt Hamber
CarPro
Koch Chemie

As my three, on the assumption that machines aren’t part of the requirement.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Bilt hamber = 18
Gyeon = 10
Dodo = 8
Koche = 7
Carpro = 7
Garage therapy = 5
Autoglym = 5
Gtech = 4
Ruper = 4
Carchem= 4
Polish angel= 3
Megs = 3
Bouncers = 2
Autoglanz = 2
Adams = 2
Cg = 2
Sonax = 2
Detailed online = 2
M&k = 2
Carbon coll = 1
3d = 1
Autoamrt = 1
Auto finese = 1
Angelwax = 1
Menz = 1
Tac = 1
Optimum = 1
Odk = 1
Ssiss = 1
No nonsense = 1


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Hard one, this is from the brands I’ve used the most

Garage Therapy
AngelWax
ODK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

For a long time I got along with mostly Optimum products. Does a microfiber company count? Been buying a lot of The Rag Company towels lately.

Third one is hard. I would have said Dodo Juice but if my recent foray into coatings pans out then it might be replaced by Gyeon or Car Pro.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Adams
CarPro
Bilt Hamber


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I do feel a lot of people overlook Autoglym as it’s a common product and people seem to go more for the niche brands. 

I’d go for the following:
1. Gyeon
2. Autoglym
3. Bilt Hamber.

If machines were included then I’d drop Bilt Hamber for Rupes.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I do feel a lot of people overlook Autoglym as it's a common product and people seem to go more for the niche brands.
> 
> I'd go for the following:
> 1. Gyeon
> ...


I have to say, I agree with you Chris. I think the same goes for Meguiars. Between those two brands you pretty much get everything.. I can't think of a single product I use, which those two brands don't offer (okay, maybe not exactly the same.. but not massively far off).

That being said, If only those two brands existed, we would never get any innovation, so competition is always good :lol:

I must admit, I'm amazed Poorboys hasn't come up at all yet! I swear it was only yesterday and they were massive! What happened haha


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Bilt 
Carpro 
Autoglym (100% agree with the above that these guys are over looked due to the Halfords effect…… Just started using their Fast Glass, it’s bloody good stuff!)


----------



## Mythical (Sep 1, 2020)

I'd have to go with;
Angelwax 
Bilt Hamber
Gyeon


----------

